# Gina Wild (Michaela Schaffrath) Collection 74x



## Muli (21 Jan. 2006)




----------



## Paulus (21 Jan. 2006)

Geile Kollektion dieser "Schauspielerin" Vielen Dank!


----------



## Avenger2010 (6 März 2006)

Gina ... einfach Kult!

Besten Dank für diese geile Kollektion!


----------



## spatzen1 (6 März 2006)

*Gina ist die beste immer mehr mehr mehr*


----------



## lurchi_6 (22 Mai 2006)

Danke für die tolle "Schauspielerin


----------



## Nunu (31 Mai 2006)

Lovely Gina!!! Thanks


----------



## Driver (31 Mai 2006)

damn very nice post!
besten dank für die wilde Gina


----------



## baschli (31 Mai 2006)

danke danke solche weiber braucht das land !


----------



## giftbox (11 Juni 2006)

einfach nur toll


----------



## Kraxel (13 Juni 2006)

Best German Pornstar ever!

Danke


----------



## Barett (6 Juli 2006)

verdamt heise bilder danke


----------



## Steusi (7 Juli 2006)

Der absolute Hammer Teil 1 bis 4 habe ich auf der Platte gibt es mehr??


----------



## kratzmich (8 Juli 2006)

ja, die Gina, die ist prima..habe irgendwann mal gehört, sie wäre anständig geworden und mache nur noch bekleidete Rollen. Zum Glück nicht, kann ich da nur sagen..und natürlich vielen Danken für die Bilder!


----------



## 8_of_20 (8 Juli 2006)

Kommt mir bekannt vor, woher nur?  

Danke


----------



## schmalhans (9 Juli 2006)

Super Pics von Michaela!
So kanns weitergehen


----------



## f.i.l.m (17 Juli 2006)

als gina war sie klasse , .. doch jetzt wieder als michaela ist sie genial ... sieht noch besser aus.! Sollte jetzt eigtl. richtig erotische Filme oder Fotos machen .. wäre super. Danke für die pics


----------



## schmalhans (17 Juli 2006)

geilomat!
vielen dank

(hab mich halt ein 2tes mal an den pics gefreut  )


----------



## aramoro (20 Juli 2006)

ich finde sie sieht jetzt besser aus, als früher.


----------



## Sunny00 (20 Juli 2006)

da verschlät es einem glatt die sprache


----------



## tomka (30 Juli 2006)

aramoro schrieb:


> ich finde sie sieht jetzt besser aus, als früher.


Ich finde es auch:thumbup:


----------



## wookie08 (1 Aug. 2006)

Gina ist einfach nur geil


----------



## Pivi (2 Aug. 2006)

Schon eine süße Maus


----------



## Gauloises (3 Aug. 2006)

sieht klasse aus die frau


----------



## GromHellscream (28 Aug. 2006)

Gina, immer eine Sünde wert!


----------



## Buster (30 Aug. 2006)

Nach Dolly, klaaaaaase .....................................


----------



## Olchin (31 Aug. 2006)

vielen dank, super geile pics!


----------



## youngmo (6 Nov. 2006)

die gute alte gina wild, aber nicht so schade, dass man nichts mehr hört. aber die bilder sind sehr gut


----------



## major20 (4 Dez. 2006)

Danke für die Bilder von Michaela ;-)


----------



## bils (24 Dez. 2006)

danke für gina echt geil


----------



## Gold7 (26 Dez. 2006)

Super Danke :thumbup: :thumbup: :drip:


----------



## tomnu (26 Dez. 2006)

Toller Mix danke ;-)


----------



## iakiak (27 Dez. 2006)

Klasse Arbeit kannst du es auch mit sylvia rauch Fotos?
Wäre dir sehr Dankbar


----------



## iakiak (27 Dez. 2006)

Klasse Arbeit kannst du es auch mit sylvia rauch Fotos?
Wäre dir sehr Dankbar


----------



## Steinbein (27 Dez. 2006)

Bester deutscher
Ned so geil aber se passt scho :-D


----------



## Talentscout2002 (25 Jan. 2007)

einfach nur "geil". Danke für die Collection


----------



## TheUnknown (30 Jan. 2007)

Sehr sehr geil! War mit Sicherheit ne Menge Arbeit, hat sich aber gelohnt. 
Danke!


----------



## rise (31 Jan. 2007)

TheUnknown schrieb:


> Sehr sehr geil! War mit Sicherheit ne Menge Arbeit, hat sich aber gelohnt.
> Danke!



Dessen kannst du dir sicher sein!!!


----------



## socrates74 (4 Feb. 2007)

kann nicht genug von ihr haben!!! super


----------



## pecred3 (5 Feb. 2007)

wenns doch nur noch ein paar mehr filmchen mit ihr gäbe


----------



## eric73 (5 Apr. 2007)

Diese Frau hat echt was...Vielen Dank für die pics:thx:


----------



## fritz_maier12 (9 Apr. 2007)

Schade dass sie aufgehört hat.


----------



## almamia (24 Apr. 2008)

Schönes Ding:laola2:


----------



## maierchen (24 Apr. 2008)

Eine der Hübschesten Krankenschwestern in Deutschland!:drip: 
:thx:


----------



## mark lutz (24 Apr. 2008)

das waren noch zeiten eine hammer sammlung danke


----------



## mjw (13 Mai 2008)

Schöne Sammlung.
:thx: fürs posten.

Gruß mjw


----------



## Holpert (14 Mai 2008)

Danke für die sexy Bilder von Michaela!


----------



## schwabe1986 (28 Mai 2008)

super


----------



## viererkette (29 Mai 2008)

Hey, da sind ja richtig tolle foto's bei.
Vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## hammel (11 Sep. 2008)

Es gibt einfach keine andere Frau, die soviel Erotik verkörpert


----------



## armin (11 Sep. 2008)

Herz was willst du mehr


----------



## Apnoe (16 Sep. 2008)

immer noch die Beste...


----------



## Johnny83 (16 Sep. 2008)

Sie ist und bleibt eine der Besten! Vielen Dank! :thumbup:


----------



## Joppi (17 Sep. 2008)

Ein echtes Prachtweib

thx


----------



## cRs1337 (19 Sep. 2008)

vielen dank ;-)


----------



## Pornoseven (24 Sep. 2008)

danke


----------



## süssau (14 Jan. 2009)

Herrliche Gina Bilder, vielen Dank dafür. Gerne mehr davon!


----------



## süssau (14 Jan. 2009)

Herrliche Bilder, vielen Dank dafür. Gerne mehr davon!


----------



## romanderl (14 Jan. 2009)

ihre biographie ist geil zu lesen!


----------



## Ferenc (15 Jan. 2009)

Ermüdend


----------



## Gauloises (6 März 2009)

vielen dank !


----------



## fritzi00 (9 März 2009)

geil, diese frau


----------



## xenta (11 März 2009)

Klasse Bilder :thx:


----------



## Weltenbummler (12 März 2009)

Super Hot.


----------



## Robin1978 (17 März 2009)

michaela, heirate mich!!!!!!


----------



## alf12 (21 März 2009)

echt danke!


----------



## romuald (4 Mai 2009)

edel


----------



## Coldwaran (10 Sep. 2009)

Der genialste "Filmpartner" userer kleinen blonden Michaela aka Gina Wild war der schwarze Omar Williams, mit ihm zusammen hatte die süße Maus ihre mit abstand allerbesten Filmszenen eingespielt...


----------



## jakeblues (10 Sep. 2009)

ja da war sie noch wild die gina.


----------



## knoerfoe1 (26 Dez. 2009)

Schöne Bolder. Aber ich habe Sie lieber als pornstar!


----------



## mariella-ahrens (26 Dez. 2009)

gibt es jetzt neu als Dosenhalter

http://www.magic-daniel.de/tv_suende.jpg


----------



## kruemelde (4 Jan. 2010)

Ist auf jeden Fall mal ne Hübsche in der Branche mit wenigstens etwas Grips im Hirn...


----------



## neman64 (9 Jan. 2010)

:thx: für die tollen sexy Bilder von Gina und Michaela.


----------



## Poppeck (10 Jan. 2010)

Heiss ^^


----------



## happy holiday (10 Jan. 2010)

thx


----------



## usertestor (10 Jan. 2010)

sehr schön danke


----------



## weserbutscher (10 Jan. 2010)

Ohne ihre Silikonimplantate fänd ich sie attraktiv.


----------



## xmichelx (10 Jan. 2010)

Top!


----------



## leicesterle (25 Jan. 2010)

Schade, dass sie nicht mehr im Business ist


----------



## h317dy (29 März 2010)

woow....danke schön...!!!!


----------



## Germane20 (29 März 2010)

thx


----------



## Merti01 (30 März 2010)

Vielen Dank für die tollen Bilder. Gina Wild hat mit die schönsten Möpse, die ich mir vorstellen kann. Freue mich schon jetzt über weitere Fundstücke!!!!!


----------



## bb209 (5 Apr. 2010)

Danke für die tollen Pics!!


----------



## regenhans (5 Apr. 2010)

Immer wieder nett anzusehen!
Danke!


----------



## wechti (14 Apr. 2010)

da gebe ich euch echt recht


----------



## kellytrump (16 Apr. 2010)

kann ich nur beipflichten, tolle frau, toller köper tolle karriere


----------



## beinahe (3 Juni 2010)

thhxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vflandi (18 Juni 2010)

klasse frau


----------



## jcfnb (18 Juni 2010)

einfach traumhaft


----------



## Oberbayer04 (19 Juni 2010)

wunderschöne Bilder von Michaela S. ( Gina W.)
Danke !


----------



## Giorgio (17 Juli 2010)

S U P E R !!!

Gio


----------



## drready (17 Juli 2010)

Klasse besten dank


----------



## Echnaton+5 (8 Sep. 2010)

super Bilder.. Danke


----------



## Halebobb (23 Okt. 2010)

...die is so a süßer Fratz...


----------



## joman (12 Dez. 2010)

top


----------



## alexos (21 Dez. 2010)

wisst ihr was neues von ihr?


----------



## tobacco (21 Dez. 2010)

eine klasse frau :WOW:


----------



## illidan (21 Dez. 2010)

Gina wild schaue ich mir immer wieder gerne an. danke dir fürs posten.


----------



## misterright76 (22 Dez. 2010)

Sehr schön, danke :thumbup:


----------



## Summertime (22 Dez. 2010)

Und heute ist es ihr alles peinlich. Frau Schaffrath stehen Sie zu ihrer Vergangenheit


----------



## wolf1958 (22 Dez. 2010)

Ja, schöne Augen faszinieren eben


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2010)

Danke für die Queen of Porn


----------



## theDevil666 (22 Dez. 2010)

tolle Sammlung.


----------



## lev88 (22 Dez. 2010)

Sehr sehr heiss!!!


----------



## setchmo (24 Dez. 2010)

vielen dank


----------



## Dirk-sf (24 Dez. 2010)

Danke für *Gina*! (Michaela)


----------



## freelancer (28 Dez. 2010)

Eine klasse Frau


----------



## swingpaarmuc (2 Jan. 2011)

Danke für die tolen Bilder von Michaela


----------



## Trampolin (2 Feb. 2011)

:thx: für die tiefen Ein & Anblicke von Frau Schaffrath-Wild!


----------



## ramone (4 Feb. 2011)

zu jeder zeit an jedem ort!!!!!!!


----------



## woodyjezy (6 Feb. 2011)

Ach, dass waren noch Zeiten!!!


----------



## mister_fuchs (6 Feb. 2011)

Schön, schön... :thumbup:


----------



## Goofy36 (3 Juli 2011)

Nete Bilder. Danke.


----------



## Berno (3 Juli 2011)

Noch immer eine meiner Favoritinnen


----------



## guennitiem (4 Juli 2011)

Danke für die tollen Pics


----------



## funnyboy (11 Juli 2011)

Wäre so schön wenn sie jetzt auch noch so posieren würde, einfach geil!!!!!!!


----------



## lauscherli (31 Juli 2011)

Absolut Spitze !!! Mehr davon


----------



## posemuckel (31 Juli 2011)

Michaela ist ein Gewinn für die Männerwelt.


----------



## didi0815 (1 Sep. 2011)

Für sie würde ich fast alles tun...


----------



## motionmacho (21 Nov. 2011)

Nette Historie...


----------



## schmha (13 Dez. 2011)

:WOW::WOW:


----------



## ganzbaf (14 Dez. 2011)

Tolle Bilder, Danke!


----------



## Carlsberg (14 Dez. 2011)

top kollekion


----------



## Gerd23 (6 Apr. 2012)

wow, heissssss....


----------



## kk1705 (20 Apr. 2012)

Muli schrieb:


> Fullquote



:WOW: geil schade dass sie aufgehört hat


----------



## Jone (21 Apr. 2012)

:thx: richtig geil. Was für eine Hammerfrau


----------



## Bifftannen (31 Juli 2012)

Vielleicht sollte man Gina-Threads in Vor- und Nach-Silikon-Zeit unterteilen, dann müssen sich die "Naturalisten" nicht die aufgepusteten Kissen antun ;-)


----------



## runnigman (31 Juli 2012)

sie ist und bleibt die geilste


----------



## Gerd23 (1 Aug. 2012)

einfach klasse, dankeschön


----------



## rotmarty (1 Aug. 2012)

Geile Titten und eine super Spalte! Da würde man doch gerne mal drauf...


----------



## funnyboy (1 Aug. 2012)

Danke für die Bilder, kann man gar nicht genug sehen !!!


----------



## Tim84de (1 Aug. 2012)

nice


----------



## daide (22 Aug. 2012)

danke, danke!


----------



## Starwolf_one (21 Okt. 2012)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## chopperx (8 Nov. 2012)

danke dafür! super mix


----------



## donar288 (9 Nov. 2012)

der hammer :thx:


----------



## Inselmann (10 Nov. 2012)

Danke für Gina.


----------



## BR$H (25 Nov. 2012)

vielen dank


----------



## avsthomas (26 Nov. 2012)

Hat sich ja leider aus dem Geschäft weitgehend zurückgezogen... aber alten Bilder sind ja dennoch gut.


----------



## Betontod (26 Nov. 2012)

immer noch sehenswert die Dame


----------



## flamenko (26 Nov. 2012)

Danke top Kollektion.

Gina ist immer noch der Hammer


----------



## evildeath (24 Jan. 2013)

Wahnsinn die Frau


----------



## niceday1981 (3 Feb. 2013)

gute sache


----------



## marriobassler (3 Feb. 2013)

super klasse frau


----------



## leuchtkarsten (20 Feb. 2013)

schade das sie aufgehört hat


----------



## oasis_2010 (14 Juni 2013)

allzeitgöttin  vielen danke!


----------



## HansiWagener (4 Juli 2013)

Mein Gott das sind ja Hammerfotos


----------



## taragorm (17 Juli 2013)

Sexy! Heute noch mehr!!


----------



## scott 1904 (18 Juli 2013)

die hat ein supersexy hammergeile figur.die sieht Ratten scharf wow.


----------



## kaisert (21 Juli 2013)

Ein echter Klassiker.


----------



## Sammy08 (26 Juli 2013)

Danke - sind echt lecker Bilder!


----------



## waldeck (31 Juli 2013)

geile bilder .....


----------



## juancarlos (13 Dez. 2013)

vielen dank für die schönen fotos
juan


----------



## rotmarty (13 Dez. 2013)

Mördertitten und eine geile Pussy!!! Was will man mehr?


----------



## Jonathan E. (15 Dez. 2013)

Wow, a lot of hot pics of the former porn star :thx:


----------



## BiboKala (18 Dez. 2013)

Super :thx:


----------



## Michibu (23 Dez. 2013)

Echt Klasse Bilder


----------



## n5xe42 (25 Dez. 2013)

heute heißer, als damals. Schade, dass sie nichts mehr macht. Muss ja nicht gleich Porno sein, bischen erotische Aufnahmen wären super


----------



## udo87 (25 Dez. 2013)

Old but gold ^^


----------



## jodesert (3 Jan. 2014)

Auch hübsch! Vielen Dank!


----------



## ILoveSexyCelebs (3 Jan. 2014)

Ganz Tolle Bilder


----------



## funnyboy (9 Aug. 2014)

das waren noch geile Zeiten, schade schade das sie so nicht mehr zu sehen ist !!!!!!


----------



## lollliiiii (9 Aug. 2014)

Diese "Schauspielerin"  geiler erster Post


----------



## lollliiiii (9 Aug. 2014)

Die kennt sich ja mit nackt sein aus.


----------



## Weltenbummler (10 Aug. 2014)

Gina war eine sehr heiße Pornodarstellerin.


----------



## erwinfrank46 (10 Aug. 2014)

Muli schrieb:


>



die beste aller Zeiten


----------



## trashtalk (12 Sep. 2014)

Sowohl angezogen als auch nackt ein Genuss. Danke für Michaela!


----------



## redder118 (5 Okt. 2014)

Tolle Bilder


----------



## redder118 (5 Okt. 2014)

Danke für die tollen Bilder


----------



## TigerB (16 Okt. 2014)

super sexy


----------



## mehlo (21 Nov. 2014)

nice mix thx


----------



## HansHendrik (2 Feb. 2015)

Ist die hot


----------



## HansHendrik (2 Feb. 2015)

Dem stimmte ich so zu


----------



## schlumrk (8 Feb. 2015)

Vielen Dank


----------



## littel (2 März 2015)

sprachlos , Gina einfach super


----------



## Shift22 (5 Juli 2015)

Klasse Mix, Danke dir!!


----------



## marriobassler (5 Juli 2015)

die iss schon klasse anzusehen


----------



## blackpearl (6 Juli 2015)

Eine der schönsten unechten Hupen.


----------



## king2805 (13 Juli 2015)

danke für die bilder


----------



## Aegos (5 Aug. 2015)

muss man da noch was sagen?=)


----------



## hiro123 (26 Aug. 2015)

einfach nur toll


----------



## thed0g195 (31 Aug. 2015)

Tnx für Gina


----------



## hudson (12 Sep. 2015)

einfach nur lecker


----------



## snoop163 (26 Sep. 2015)

Sexy, Danke


----------



## AKilla (28 Okt. 2015)

schöner mix


----------



## fraenkyboy (20 Dez. 2015)

schöne Frau


----------



## esprit1100 (28 Dez. 2015)

Sie wird nie aufhören, etwas Besonderes zu sein, weil sie für so viele Männer ein Jugendtraum war. Es kann nicht zuviel Material von Ihr geben. Danke!!


----------



## hanspach (29 Dez. 2015)

Danke Danke Danke


----------



## wiggum (5 Okt. 2017)

die beste ever;-)


----------



## kackspack (30 Nov. 2017)

Danke für die tolle Sammlung!


----------

